# Tub Drain with Straight Shoe



## zeppo4 (Dec 18, 2012)

I work at a hotel that some of the bath tub plumbing is directly below the tub drain. They used a shoe that is straight through to the drain with a tee for the overflow. I have found a Gerber all brass setup that is similar but not as long of stem so I would have to extend it. I am looking for a PVC straight shoe can anyone help me?
Thanks Jeff


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

The accordion ones work best If you fill it up with glue before you stretch it out it'll Get hard and become rigid..


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

You need acid resistant polyprolylene pipe and fittings. They must be joined by the Fuseal method. The date stamp on the pipe must not be more than a year old. Three refills of limestone chips must be provided to the custodial staff.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Saran wrap the gap and use abs glue to harden it, no need for an access panel cuz that's a solid repair right there


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tic...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

newyorkcity said:


> You need acid resistant polyprolylene pipe and fittings. They must be joined by the Fuseal method. The date stamp on the pipe must not be more than a year old. Three refills of limestone chips must be provided to the custodial staff.


They're still doing Fuseal? Which limestone chips do you like? I prefer the barafos chips.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

The guy at home depot taught me a neat trick!
You can wrap rags where you want the pipe to be and ziptie them in place! Then just coat the outside with silicone and voila an silicone pipe!

IBTL


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> ....IBTL


Tic...


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

You guys are all doing it the hard way just use epoxy works awesome


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Use a return bend out of a standard shoe, then a pressure tee after that. The deeper glue joint of the pressure tee is necessary for this application. Leave the top of the tee open, so the trap has a vent. This also is handy for any future drain cleaning that is necessary. If you want to go the extra mile, drill a hole in the bottom of the tub and extend the top of the tee up through the floor of the tub. Use a little bit of latex caulk to seal that up. 

I don't know why these handy hacks keep proposing such complicated fixes, this plumbing stuff is really easy. Anyone can do it.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

1-13/16 radiator hose and 1 inch hose clamps are your friend


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tock. The maintenance man run up clock


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

